# Moving to Uk, what is college and high school expense?



## Londonboundmum (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello, I'm very new here, but I've an offer to go over to work in the UK in 2010 and the only thing holding me back is that I know nothing of the education system there and I'm worried the expense to school my two children will be too much. My Son is working on his Associates and my daughter is in 10th grade high school. What do they call the equivalent of these schooling levels in Britain? I don't even know what to google search because I don't know what they would call these schools in Britain. Private schools will probably be out of the question. I've been there once before, a few years ago, but the kids stayed home with their dad. This time they want to go with. I may go with home schooling, but I would like the kids to be able to get out and make new friends. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Londonboundmum said:


> Hello, I'm very new here, but I've an offer to go over to work in the UK in 2010 and the only thing holding me back is that I know nothing of the education system there and I'm worried the expense to school my two children will be too much. My Son is working on his Associates and my daughter is in 10th grade high school. What do they call the equivalent of these schooling levels in Britain? I don't even know what to google search because I don't know what they would call these schools in Britain. Private schools will probably be out of the question. I've been there once before, a few years ago, but the kids stayed home with their dad. This time they want to go with. I may go with home schooling, but I would like the kids to be able to get out and make new friends. Thanks for any help.


I'm not sure about the exact equivalents in UK (10th Grade is age 15-16, so would be in Year 11 in England; I don't know about Associates - can you explain?), but state education is free for residents to the tertiary level, i.e. up to the age of 18 or before university entry. While compulsory education finishes at the age of 16, up to 18 no tuition fees are charged to study for A levels for university and career entry, or more vocational courses like NVQs. Which school/college or course your children will be able to go on depends on what they want to do and their qualifications. To go on most post-16 courses you need to have GCSE (a kind of school leaving certificate) in certain subjects and pass levels. If your son has a comparable qualification, that may be sufficient to be considered for a place, but you need to make inquiries. It would be difficult for your daughter to join Year 11, as they are all working for their GCSE, which they have been studying since Year 10. What with all the exam pressure, most schools just cannot give her help and support she would need to cope with different syllabuses, and she will have missed out on coursework which forms a major part of most GCSEs. There are several US-curriculum international/American schools in UK, but they are all private and fees are payable. Some employers pay or subsidise fees as part of their expat package - I think the majority of parents who send children to such schools fall into this category, or are otherwise very highly paid, but you may decide it's money well spent for the well-being and happiness of your daughter. Home schooling is also an option.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may get some useful information from one of the reports for the UK here: Eurydice - Eurybase - Descriptions of National Education Systems and Policies | EACEA

I'm not entirely certain if there is an equivalent for an associates degree in the UK (or elsewhere in Europe). Just for reference, an "associates" degree is a junior college degree - roughly the equivalent of the first two years in university in the US. Some professions in Europe require a specialized training rather than a "college degree" as in the US, so the exact equivalent may depend a bit on what line of studies your son is pursuing.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## raspberrykitty (Jan 6, 2010)

FYI I moved schools within England in the first couple of weeks of Yr 11 ( Sept) aged 15 and the syllabus's didnt match as the exam boards used for the topics were different. I ended up doing less GCSE's and completing two years of coursework and exams in one school year for those I did do. It was hard work and very stressful even for myself who was a grade a/b student. I wouldnt advise moving your daughters over here in the middle of important school years unless she started at the beginning of year 10 - so she can do the two GCSE years properly in full r wait til she can go into yr 12 - first year of sixth for to do a levels or start an over 16's college for NVQ BTEC or something. I have no idea about the diploma thing.


----------



## Londonboundmum (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes I've been seeing that. Looking at the various sites it's quite a different curriculum. I think we'll get her set up for home schooling on-line, so she'll just have to be as self disiplined as possible, and I'll also look into getting her in a youth group or club for social reasons. Thank you for your post!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to try contacting one of the American women's groups in the London area. England - Region 1

They could provide you with information about the various American curriculum schools and their experience with them. Most of the FAWCO groups publish various books about living in the area, and the various educational systems and options. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Londonboundmum (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, I just looked at that, I had no idea there was such a place in London. Looks very promising. Thank you so much Bev!


----------



## sweeneybe (Apr 27, 2010)

*Similar situation with schooling*



Londonboundmum said:


> Wow, I just looked at that, I had no idea there was such a place in London. Looks very promising. Thank you so much Bev!


Hi, I am looking at a move to London in August and also have a high-school aged child (16 years old, finishing 11th grade in May). I noticed your post was from January and was wondering how things worked out and if you learned anything that I could use to help figure out our situation?

Thanks


----------

